# ghost towns and mining towns



## Guest

well i am looking for some help ,, our trip planner for a few months is taking in old ghost towns and mining towns near rv resorts ,, i found a few ,, and good laocations ,, i have put them on "to see list " here is one of a few i have found ,, has anyone ever been there ,, and how is the camping area ?? 

http://blog.elmonterv.com/index.php/2009/11/rv-vacation-idea-exploring-california-ghost-towns/

i have cked many ,, but not all of them 
just looking for some input ,, thanks


----------



## H2H1

why to a ghost town? heck no one is there there, and they are old and run down. go to a bright sunny place, like a beach, or take in the mountains out west.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

That actually sounds pretty cool... to visit ghost towns and mining towns.  Added to my bucket list!!


----------



## C Nash

We also really enjoy ghost towns.  Minning towns are also interesting as my dad work in the mines.  Great granddad was killed in a mine explosion in 1920.  He was 75 and still working in the mines.


----------



## C Nash

Might want to ck this one out Rod. http://www.goldfieldghosttown.com/


----------



## Guest

thanks ,, Nash ,, i saved the link ,, and also put it on the "to see " list ,, i have never had any family work in any mine ,, although i kinda worked in Uranium mines ,, the fleet service i worked for was the contractor to maintain ,,the air pumps and water pumps and conveyor belts ,, plus all the gensets that ran those ,, and every now and agian we would have problems with panels in the mines themselves ,, and we would have to go "under ground " to trouble shoot the prob ,, but i thought it was neat to be under ground like that . Cindy ,, thanks ,, i like old stuff like mines and ghost towns ,, guess i got it from doing what i said above ,, and also going to Tombstone ,, that was very interesting ,, plus ,, i have been to a few towns in NM ,, like Silver City ,, and of Course Grants NM ,, where the uranium mines are ,, and one in Colorado ,, it was a (back then) an active Gold mine ,, they would only let u see thru the fence ,, i can not imagine what it is now ,, due to gold prices and such ,, but thanks to all that replied ,, and others feel free to chime in ,, and Cindy ,, when i do i go i will send u and the others pics ,,, i can't wait :excitement:


----------



## H2H1

ghost towns aren't for me. But I do like to go gem and gold mining. We have been to several and have a lot of gems, only problem is it cost so much to get them refined/finished product. I have 2 uncut ruby the 2 conbined are over 5oo carets. But like I said it will cost me 1500.00 to get a finished product that I would like to get for Maria, one is a 10c ruby ring and a ruby neckless and bracelet. It sure would be nice to get that done for her for Christmas 2013. Maybe my ship will come in. OH all the remaining rubies cuts, the cutter get them. Oh well still like panning.


----------



## Guest

well i am not out to gem mine or anything ,, i want to visit the real ghost towns and mining towns that were once a booming area ,, i don;t care if they are run down or what ,, that is what makes them ,, i want the ones that are off the beaten path ,, where u have to as i said before ,, go by horse back or such ,, that is what i am looking for ,, even a train ride to some will do ,, i want to explore the real areas ,, not the tourist traps ,, btw one thing ,, if all goes as planned (so far it has been great) ,, i will retire the first of the yr ,, no more working ,, just traveling ,, we have many funds coming in now ,, wife is not working anymore ,, and well the kids can fend for themselves ,, they are both working ,, so they can pay the bills since they live at home ,, but not me and the wife ,, we are gone ,, just picking up the cks ( one of many) once a month ,, and paying only for fuel ,, rv resorts ,, and insurance ,, all else does not matter ,, only to go ,, and enjoy what we now have ,, and live life to the fullest ,, as i attend to do ,, and yes that does mean alot of beach time ,, when the weather is good ,, and not only in the usa ,, but deep into mexico ,, where the beaches are really great ,, but that time will tell ,, we are not planning anything but going where it is warm ,, or traveling when it is warm ,, no use being out in the cold to enjoy what we want ,, but i will now let this post die ,, i have said enough ,,


----------



## LEN

Try the POI factory for Ghost towns and mining towns I just did a quick google and their file on ghost towns had like 1345 towns. They are GPS files so a search for nearby RV resorts would be EZ.

LEN


----------



## fitzjohnfan

May I reccommend St. Elmo Colorado, It's a vey nice, well preserved ghost town in the central Rockies.  Lots of mining history, railroad history, and many fully intact buildings.  The best part is buying some sunflower seeds, sitting down on the railroad ties accross from the general store and feeding the chipmunks fromm your hand.

Chris Guenther
Westminster, CO
FMCA: F-3508s


----------



## Guest

thanks Chris ,, i have not been to St Elmo ,, but spent alot of time in Antonito, CO ,, and they have great fishing and also some great old towns that were once mining and ghost towns ,, but they re did them ,, now a big tourist area ,,, but i will for sure ck out St Elmo ,, thanks 
And welcome to the forums


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Look what I just found:  http://www.wesh.com/-/11788876/8499...l=orl_12pm&tmi=orl_12pm_1_10550111022012&ts=H


----------



## vanole

Rod,

Just got one of the "Good Sam" mullet wrappers aka Motorhome.  On page 30 it has a couple page article on "Chasing Ghosts of the West" all about ghost and old mining towns.  Heck second para boats of over 600 ghost and mining towns in Nevada alone.

If you don't get this mullet wrapper PM me I will rip it out and mail it to you.

Jeff


----------



## ninjabunny

There are some in New Mexico down arround caralsbad and there are some camp grounds there that are very clean.  Look in to the western part of the United States and you can find cool ghost towns.


----------



## ninjabunny

Nice link I like it


----------



## JCZ

tnarvs;81560 said:
			
		

> well i am looking for some help ,, our trip planner for a few months is taking in old ghost towns and mining towns near rv resorts ,, i found a few ,, and good laocations ,, i have put them on "to see list " here is one of a few i have found ,, has anyone ever been there ,, and how is the camping area ??
> 
> http://blog.elmonterv.com/index.php/2009/11/rv-vacation-idea-exploring-california-ghost-towns/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH92b19VriQ
> 
> i have cked many ,, but not all of them
> just looking for some input ,, thanks



I've been to nearly all the places listed in the link you provided.  While many are "old" towns, don't know that I'd classify them as ghost towns.  Hwy. 49 here in California (runs north & south along the Sierra Nevada Mountain range) is full of many old towns from the 1800's and the gold rush days.  Some are the original buildings and restored while others truely are old ghost towns with hardly anybody living in them.

For about the most authentic and original ghost town that I've ever been to, I'd have to say that was/is Gold Point, Nev.  It's the real deal.  A group of us rode our Harleys down there this past summer...stayed in their cabins.  They do have an RV "park"......a gravel lot that does have 30Amp, water and sewer hook ups.  Definately a place worth a visit for a day or two if you enjoy exploring ghost towns, the old west and seeing how it really was.

We based here and toured Scotty's Castle and the rest of Death Valley.  You can see my ride report for that adventure by clicking this link....  http://www.cvoharley.com/smf/index.php?topic=72870.0


----------



## JCZ

Gold Point, Nev. has to be the most authentic ghost town I've ever been to....stayed in.  They have an RV "park".....that pretty much just a field in the middle of this ghost town but does have 30 amp, water and sewer.  The pavement ends as the highway meets the edge of this town and certainly no street lights.  A very interesting place worth a couple of days visit.  We used it for a home base while visiting Death Valley, Scotty's Castle, etc.

Here's the link to the town.....  http://www.goldpointghosttown.com/HTML_Pages/THE_EXPERIENCE_and_Accommodations.htm

A YouTube video....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH92b19VriQ

As you can tell by this ride report, we love exploring old towns and ghost towns and we've been to many on the North American continent.....  http://www.cvoharley.com/smf/index.php?topic=72870.0


----------



## JCZ

Pretty much anywhere on California's Hwy. 49 is going to be very interesting as that is where the 1849 gold rush happened, up and down that Hwy.

http://www.ghosttowns.com/states/ca/caeldorado.html


----------



## JCZ

The most original, authentic and unrestored ghost town I've ever been to (stayed in) is Gold Point, Nev.  At the end of a paved highway about seven or eight miles off the main highway between Beatty, Nv. and Goldfield, Nv.  

Goldpoint has a few of the old mining cabins that you can rent (that's where we stayed for a couple of days) or an RV park that's basically a rock and gravel field that has hookups and I know that they have 30A.....not sure about 50A.

A link to Goldpoint, Nev....   http://www.goldpointghosttown.com/HTML_Pages/THE_EXPERIENCE_and_Accommodations.htm

A link to my ride report to Goldpoint....   http://www.cvoharley.com/smf/index.php?topic=72870.msg1004242#msg1004242


----------



## JCZ

These posts beg an explanation.....I replied back on the 12th but the post didn't show up.  I tried again....still didn't show up.  Waited a few days and tried again. 

Finally, another member suggested I contact the Admin. team and I did that.....waa-laaa....thanks to the actions taken by the Admin. team, here they are.


----------



## fitzjohnfan

tnarvs;81782 said:
			
		

> thanks Chris ,, i have not been to St Elmo ,, but spent alot of time in Antonito, CO ,, and they have great fishing and also some great old towns that were once mining and ghost towns ,, but they re did them ,, now a big tourist area ,,, but i will for sure ck out St Elmo ,, thanks
> And welcome to the forums



Further west from Antonito is Durango.  If you take US 550 over Red Mountain Pass, at the top of the pass is the mining area of Red Mountain, some mining buildings are still there for you to look over, and the pass itself is very scenic and it drops you into Ouray which is occupied, but is a nice small town.  Also, if you have some type of 4-wheel drive, I would reccommend taking the Black Bear Road (jeep road) into Telluride.  The road is tough, but very scenic and lots of mining history and a few partial buildings are still around.  It was made popular by C.W. McCall with a song by the same name.  The same singer who sang the 1970's CB song "convoy".


----------

